# Maltese puppies.. and cats!



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm wondering if any of you have both a Maltese and a cat in your households.
When I get my puppy in the fall, my cat will be a little over 2 years old. She is terribly afraid of larger dogs, loves all others cats, and hasn't ever seen a dog smaller than herself!

What kind of experiences have all of you had concerning puppies and cats co-mingling?


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My daughter had two cats when she got her puppy last fall. One of the cats loves to play, tumble, snuggle with Bonsai but the other one stays his distance. I think it may depend on the cat's personality.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always had cats and dogs together. Lady is a cat lovin' dog and prefers their company to that of other dogs. Whe I adopted her she really bonded with my then 18 year old white cat, Fanny. Fanny even slept in her bed with her!

I have two Siamese now who are pretty indifferent to Lady. My Lily (3 years old) would probably love a Maltese puppy, but gave up trying to get Lady to play chase with her.

I'd bet a puppy and two year old cat would get along really well together.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys- I feel better now, so hopefully if I really do my best to pay attention to both of them and try to coordinate some "group" activities, they'll at least tolerate one another!









Thanks for your support!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Now I hope this answer your question. My fluffs love my 15 lb cat he is bigger then they are and let me tell you he is boss around the malts to.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Now I hope this answer your question. My fluffs love my 15 lb cat he is bigger then they are and let me tell you he is boss around the malts to.[/B]


Char, I so love the pictures of your cat with your Malts. The look on your cat's face is like he thinks he's a Malt, too. Just sooooo precious!!! When I saw this thread, I was hoping you'd post a picture!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I LOVE that picture.

Chloe is my 5 lb almost 5 year old maltese. Snuggles is my almost 14 lb 9 year old cat. They co-exist. Chloe was a little scared of snuggles, but sometimes they do chase each other. It's pretty funny. I wish they could be friends like Char's! Maybe next time I'll get a pup and a kitten at the same time. Then they can be friends!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have three cats that live with my two malts.
Callie has NOTHING to do with the dogs. She hates them...
Spencer was fine with them...and Brinkley would beat up on him quite frequently, and Spencer let him.

Littles was fine with them, but since Neyland came along, Brinkley has decided to chase and be mean to Littles, and Neyland has followed suit.







It makes me VERY angry b/c she can't hardly ever sit in my lap and get love if the dogs are around. 

Good luck...I guess the moral of my story is that it all depends on the individual dog and cat.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a cat and a malt. .... Jazzy is 9...She is half persian so she doesn't really like anyone but herself. LOL...

When Noel first came home with use Jazzy totally ignored her. Would just turn away from her. Noel was a little curious but never really got to close then one day they found thierselves nose to nose so Noel chased her well of course Jazzy ran...well Noel was like hot dogs a playmate .. this went one for a while till one day Jazzy decided to chase Noel well now Noel loves to pick at Jazzy until she chases her...LOL

SO I gues moral of my story is they both tolerate each other. Not friends yet but I am holding out hope.


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

We had our cat, Mama, for 10 years when we first brought our little 14 week out malt, Deja, into the household. At first the cat was miffed and disappeared for four days. We were very concerned, but she soon returned. I think the cat decided that this was still the best loving home going. The cat and dog play one upmanship...they will both be lying on the bed but each will try to be the one closest to our heads. Deja is a picky eater and will often leave her food but if she thinks the cat is around to eat her food, she gobbles it up fast.

Deja is now 7 months old, and the cat/dog relationship is evolving daily. What was first a tolerating atitude for the cat is gradully warming and I have seen the two of them lying side by side (not often, but it has happened). Deja really loves the cat, but the cat is taking her time to let Deja know she realy likes her too.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

MellieMel, we have both a Maltese and a cat. Bucky (maltese) weighs 7 lbs. and believe it or not, Smokey weighs almost 30 lbs. He is 11 yrs. old and is so big around. People are always saying things about "that cat is going to give birth anyday" and I always reply that I hope not because he is a male and has been neutered since he was 5 months old. He really doesn't eat all that much - he is just big. Anyway, Smokey (cat) totally ignores the dog. Bucky barks and barks at him but Smokey seems oblivious to it and wants nothing to do with Bucky. I would love to have a pic of them together but Smokey doesn't go near the dog.


----------

